# Visa to live with girlfriend



## Wiggy (Oct 1, 2011)

Hey everyone

I've been with my girlfriend for about a year now. And we will be getting engaged shortly. She lives in new york and I live in Portsmouth (England). I've just been made redundant from the military and now putting serious thought to moving to New York to live with her.
I'd tried looking at the visa process but we're both really confused.
We've look at a fiancé visa, but apparently it doesn't last very long and I can't work.

I've heard lots of different things but don't know what to believe.

I've heard good things about a work visa. But I can't find out what kind of workers qualify
I'm currently re training as a computer network technician. 

What do I need to be able to live there (probably only about 2 years) and work over there legally.

What visa should I be looking at? And does anyone know what I'll need to qualify for them?

Thanks a lot


----------



## twostep (Apr 3, 2008)

Read through the stickies at the beginning of the forum, read through the visa section of travel state.gov and us is.gov not to mention every other post here.

Your education and professional background will not bring you a employment related visa unless you can convince a UK employer to transfer you. Marriage will be your only option..


----------



## Crawford (Jan 23, 2011)

There is no visa which allows you to move to the US to live with your girlfriend for a couple of years and find work once you get there.

You either needs to obtain a work visa from a sponsoring employer before you go; or apply for a fiance visa, then when that is issued go to the US and within 90 days get married and then change status to permanent resident; or get married and then apply for immigrant visa.

You need good skills and experience to get a US employer to sponsor you.


----------



## Davis1 (Feb 20, 2009)

Wiggy said:


> Hey everyone
> 
> I've been with my girlfriend for about a year now. And we will be getting engaged shortly. She lives in new york and I live in Portsmouth (England). I've just been made redundant from the military and now putting serious thought to moving to New York to live with her.
> I'd tried looking at the visa process but we're both really confused.
> ...


Nothing good there ...she will have to file for a fiancee visa for you 
or you will have to marry then file for a spousal vis


----------

